# New toy



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I just picked up this deere... not sure the year but assume mid 90's... let me know what you guys think..... I think it's in ok shape....


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow. That looks great. Was it ever used? It does not appear to be one of the Murray versions.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice job. 


She's a beaut!




Duff Daddy said:


> I just picked up this deere... not sure the year but assume mid 90's... let me know what you guys think..... I think it's in ok shape....


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Real nice blower and it's in fantastic condition. No. It's not a Murray machine. I believe the Murray machines were the TRS/TRX models. You should be happy with it.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yeah it was used since new. The owner just took amazing care of it. I currently have an 828D which I think is a 7/10 for condition but the replacement is perfect... below is my first one.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

So are these Ariens versions?
I still can't get over the condition. Look at the reflections in the paint for Pete's sake.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats a good find in good condition. A new scraper bar and maybe a set of ArmorSkids and you're good to go. Best of luck with it.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

These were built by Ariens, yes. A step up from the Murray Built TRS models but just as big and bulky vs the more modern stuff, but will last a looooooong time if you keep on top of it. Only weak link on these is the non-adjustable carb. I replaced ours (church group) with one of the chinese $15.00 ones a few weeks ago and good to go. Ariens also did a superb job with the painting too, as you have already noticed.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

dbert said:


> So are these Ariens versions?
> I still can't get over the condition. Look at the reflections in the paint for Pete's sake.


Yea it's an ariens version. They have 2 different bucket styles. One that is shapes like a circle and a bump for drift guards and this one. I saw the reflection and was sold immediately.



Cardo111 said:


> Congrats a good find in good condition. A new scraper bar and maybe a set of ArmorSkids and you're good to go. Best of luck with it.


I was looking into skids and the scraper bar looks ok to me what are you seeing that I'm missing. 



GoBlowSnow said:


> These were built by Ariens, yes. A step up from the Murray Built TRS models but just as big and bulky vs the more modern stuff, but will last a looooooong time if you keep on top of it. Only weak link on these is the non-adjustable carb. I replaced ours (church group) with one of the chinese $15.00 ones a few weeks ago and good to go. Ariens also did a superb job with the painting too, as you have already noticed.


What was the pn for the carb?. I have an oe one on my old unit I may just swap off if I have issues.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Here is your part number: 
Carb Carburetor For Tecumseh 8HP 9HP 10HP HM80 HMSK80 HMSK90 Generator Chipper 7320280014744 | eBay


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I was looking into skids and the scraper bar looks ok to me what are you seeing that I'm missing.

From your photo of the machine in the service position, from my vantage point it looked like the Left side of the scraper bar was worn down lower than the Right side.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah, that is the old unit that's in the service position. The new one is in the first post.


----------



## hfjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

Excellent Find!! I grew up using Deere's and am a big fan of the older Tecumseh powered ones. Enjoy it. They don't make them like they used to.


----------



## Zach5.9CTD (Feb 24, 2013)

Duff daddy. Looks as if it's been repainted. Maybe not the whole unit but definitely the augers and impeller have been repainted. As you know Mine has approx 2 hrs on it total. In the picture you can see your center gear case is also yellow along with your heads of your shear pins. On mine the gear case is not painted. As stated it appears to be in good shape but it has been repainted, at least partially if not fully and new decals


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Zach5.9CTD said:


> Duff daddy. Looks as if it's been repainted. Maybe not the whole unit but definitely the augers and impeller have been repainted. As you know Mine has approx 2 hrs on it total. In the picture you can see your center gear case is also yellow along with your heads of your shear pins. On mine the gear case is not painted. As stated it appears to be in good shape but it has been repainted, at least partially if not fully


I'll be saving this pic and using it when I strip it down and re powder coat it next year

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach5.9CTD (Feb 24, 2013)

Haha. Why's that.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Zach5.9CTD said:


> Haha. Why's that.


I want it to look good.... oh not the good one. The older one will be sand blasted coated and powder coated... the clean one will stay as is for a while. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Clean but not perfect 










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------

